# Polaris axles= junk



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Polarois axles are junk. Not even in the same league as a brute axles. Just had to rant. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

mine have help up great to my 27" Laws and i have stockers ....dunno what your running tho.. tho i do have to say the NEWER axles are poop


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

can't really blame manufacturers for making weak axles I would do the same there has got to be a weak point somewhere and they would much rather warranty an axle than warranty a differential


Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Older ones were STOUT, very thick. Newer ones I can not speak for as I havent looked close at any in a while.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

2013 850xp is what I e got and the axles are very disappointing in them. Can't handle any angle at all. Threw the catvos lift on and start popping like twigs. Guess I'm just use to my brute is all. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah lately the newer ones have been weaker than older. 

How big is the CATVOS? Might be time to spring for turners or Cobra's


----------



## W.F.O. (Jun 8, 2013)

I just broke my first axle in my 800 Ranger. I had 2" lift on it for 2 years, w/ 29.5 outlaws and no problems. Last Sat I decided to switch the lift from 2" to 3" lift, and in the first mud hole on sunday I broke the right rear outer CV when it droped into a muskeg hole. Left rear inner CV has boot tore off, but looks intact. 
I am looking HARD at the Cobra Axles, Im just not sure about ANY of the expensive aftermarket stuff. A freind of mine has not had good luck with Gorrilla's, so Im not sure what do do.


----------

